# My R32 GT-R - Sydney Australia



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi all, 

New to these forums (I usually hang out at skylinesaustralia.com forums). I've been loving the pics of the R34's on this forum, great stuff!!! I'm currently looking for new wheels for my R32 GT-R. I am looking at 18inch wheels or I might even risk 19inch! Although I think that would be overkill on an R32. It's primarily my track car and apparently 17inch is best for track but I've always wanted 18inch wheels on the car so I am taking the plunge!!! I am confused though as to what to get, do I go for race/lightweight wheels like TE37's/LMGT4's or do I go super sexy and get some deep dish WORK Meisters or SSR Professors?! So confused. 

Here are pics of my car at the moment with 17inch BBS LM's:



























And this is what I was thinking about, WORK Deep dish, a bit too bling? Your thoughts would be appreciated!!! I've been thinking about these wheels so hard my head hurts!!! LOL!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

i think the BBS LM's already on your car look fantastic  

BUT ! .. im also a huge fan of the Work meister deep dish rims .. very dori though ? ..


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Now that looks nice :smokin: Love the BBS's, but I would go for the TE37's or perhaps CE28's

Reg plate is cool too


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

Ged is spot on,great looking car, like the bbs's but would go for TE37's and i like your reg plate too


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

love the car justin (its mark from sydney)

I think it looks sweet and I hope I can get mine to look and go aswell as yours
I think those wheels are the way to go, I love the look and if I upgrade from the current wheels on the car now (Volk GTC or something, 5 spoke) I want the ones you have pictured 


btw, congradulations to all the members that have posted pics in thsi section, I love browsing around the cars and can look at them all day

cheers
mark
Sydney


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Lovely mate, both wheels look superb , and if you don't want those BBs's any more I'm sure I could give them a good home


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

nice, looks great. I like the track picture


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Good stuff, but still very confused. TE37 or DEEP DISH WORK WHEELS!!!!

ARGH!!! Driving me nuts. I can't decide. Functionality wise... 17inch is still the best for track work and my car is a track car. So I should just keep the BBS for track... but I HATE the BBS wheels! I never have liked BBS wheels. The design's too busy for me. 

Here's a pic of an R32 GT-R with TE37's. Thoughts?










Does that look OK to you guys? Is it tough? I want my car to look damn tough. Deep dish rims have always been tough to me... I suppose because I never have owned a car that can actually fit deep dish rims and so I think deep dish and GT-R go hand in hand!!! But TE37's have to be the Jap world's most popular rim ever made for some reason?! If only the TE37 came in deep dish... life would be perfect! LOL!


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

I love TE37's, I hate them on 32's, I really love Meisters in the correct width and offset, AND I love them on 32's.. It's not bling, it's pimp.. do it


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

v v nice man


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

justinfox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to these forums (I usually hang out at skylinesaustralia.com forums). I've been loving the pics of the R34's on this forum, great stuff!!! I'm currently looking for new wheels for my R32 GT-R. I am looking at 18inch wheels or I might even risk 19inch! Although I think that would be overkill on an R32. It's primarily my track car and apparently 17inch is best for track but I've always wanted 18inch wheels on the car so I am taking the plunge!!! I am confused though as to what to get, do I go for race/lightweight wheels like TE37's/LMGT4's or do I go super sexy and get some deep dish WORK Meisters or SSR Professors?! So confused.


Great pics justinfox, care to share the spec on your car?
Nice set of RAYS VOLK RACING CE28N  on eBay, fifth week these rims have been advertised and appear reasonable money.

Anyone any theories as to why 17" rims work best on a 32?


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

I think the car looks spot on as it is, (except maybe the orange indicators  ). Its a very tidy and purposeful looking R32 I reckon, you've done a good job with it. Cool number plate too. :smokin: 

As you want to stick with 17s for track work, (which I agree with), I would definitely go deep dish. Someone has a website somewhere with tons and tons and tons of R32 pics, (the galleries are categorised into R32, R33 and R34), and all of the R32s with deep dish 17s look the bomb.   

I forget the website, (maybe someone knows what I'm on about), but honestly the deep dish rims look amazing on the R32s, especially if they're lowered.

One of my personal favourites are the ones in the pic you posted up of the chrome chunky five spokes, you called them Work meisters? I thought they were SSR Professors, but I am probably wrong. They look amazing in deep dish on a lowered R32, especially the moody looking grey ones like yours.

I do agree though that if they made TE37s in deep dish, they'd probably be the ones to go for. 

PS Aren't those CE28s on the grey 32 in the pic above 18 inch. There was a big discussion about them a while ago. I thought they had 285/35/18 tyres or something mad like that.


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

I like the TE37's on R32's. but then R32's are my favourite GTR 
I do think it looks tough, but NISMO LMGT4's are nice too!

so many wheels, not enough money

mark


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Awesome car, awesome pics :smokin:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Cheers guys, yes I've decided to go the deep dish WORK TERMISTS (pictured in my original post, very similar to Mesietrs and SSR Professors). I will be using these 18inch wheels for track too... see how they go!!! Should be AOK!

As for specs on my GT-R, here they are:

ENGINE
--------------------------------------------------
HKS GT-2530 turbos
HKS actuators
HKS Exhaust manifolds
HKS dump pipes (ceramic coated)
HKS front pipes (ceramic coated)
HKS intercooler piping kit
HKS spark plugs
HKS fuel pump
PWR aluminium radiator
Apexi Power intake kit
Custom fibreglass induction box
Section Engine damper
ARC radiator schroud
Nismo fuel regulator
Nismo 555cc injectors
Tomei head gasket
Trust oil cooler with remote oil filter mount
Trust/Greddy RB26 clear cam cover
Trust/Greddy alloy radiator hose
Ground wire kit

DRIVETRAIN
--------------------------------------------------
Excedy clutch

SUSPENSION
--------------------------------------------------
Bilstein shocks
Whiteline springs
Whiteline adjustable front and rear swaybars
Nismo front and rear strut braces

WHEELS
--------------------------------------------------
BBS LM 2 piece alloys
Dunlop Direzza 02G semi slicks 

EXHAUST
--------------------------------------------------
Fujitsubo Giken FGK stainless cat back exhaust
High-flow cat

EXTERIOR
--------------------------------------------------
Nismo bonnet lip spoiler
Eastbear boot lip spoiler
Nismo N1 bar insertsok
ksydney AOK
Solace metal tint

ELECTRICS
--------------------------------------------------
Apexi Power FC
Apexi AVC-R boost controller
Defi DIN guages
HKS ETC atessa controller
Ultra speed meter
M's turbo timer
Immobilizer

BRAKES
--------------------------------------------------
Brembo calipers/slotted rotors
Nismo braided brake lines
Endless brake pads

INTERIOR
--------------------------------------------------
Nismo short shifter
Nismo GT shifter
Schroth 3-point harness
Quell fire estinguisher (cams approved)
5-piece GT-R floor mats


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

And some more pics:









(older pics of the engine bay)


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Justin, just had to post, that is a truly stunning car, exactly what a Skyline should look like I think  

The pic of you on track is also a good snap, shows how taught such a big car can be  :smokin: keep up the good work.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry for the severe lack of updates guys I have well and truly been in hibernation!

Just a few recent images from an Auto Salon Magazine feature (excuse the fold lines): 























































Latest updates on the car are here:
JDM Style Tuning Forum


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

PS: I've got a lot of un-answered PM's on here. That link above should answer most, if not all, of the questions!


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Where have you been mate, I remember reading the auto salon feature a _long_ time ago. Still got the car, and new mods ect?


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Less is definately more on that car, still a huge fan, thanks for sharing.:clap:


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow very nice super clean well done mate :thumbsup:


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

One of the best R32's. use to follow it on the JDM style forum. still looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

That is just about the perfect 32 for me amazing job :bowdown1:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats an almost perfect R32 GTR!
Love it!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Could you blow up the words bigger for us.....My eyes are starting to look like a crack whore's!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

LOVE the offset of those wheels man.
Brilliant car. Well done!


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

hope you dont mind me re-listing these mate but the pic's were making my eye's go........uke:


which is a shame as the car look's the dog's BOL***S
i know there not perfect but a bit better lol


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Love this car... inspires me to persist with my 32R, but did anyone else notice the typo in the article?
Because I don't think a 100g weight reduction is anything to brag about


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Lovely looking BNR32, its exactly how I want mine to look, bodystyling, wheels and stance wise. :thumbsup:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

The nicest all round R32 GTR I have seen. No too over the top and tastefully modified, with a nice power punch when needed. Perfect balance between street and track.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

NXTIME said:


> The nicest all round R32 GTR I have seen. No too over the top and tastefully modified, with a nice power punch when needed. Perfect balance between street and track.


LOL! Even though it's got no interior:nervous::lamer:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Subby subby subby .....
LOL
LAUGH

Yeah, its a nice car, I like the wheels .
What are the brakes on it ??


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Sub Boy said:


> LOL! Even though it's got no interior:nervous::lamer:


Yes, its actually LEGAL to be used on the streets and gets driven on the street...it's not a "purpose built or dedicated race car"  It's also legally engineered and all mods certified.

Oh, and it uses legal tyres too


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Wow, Im sure this same guy said it cant be a street car if it has no interior ?
Im confused now...



> It's also legally engineered and all mods certified.


Oh like an Autority Card you mean, like the one on the Croydons car ?



Ive been looking at JBT Brakes, they seem keen to do a pretty sharp deal for me.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Wow, Im sure this same guy said it cant be a street car if it has no interior ?
> Im confused now...
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA nice try..no need to ruin this guy's thread, guru. 

Were the M/T ET streets also cerified on the CW car, Guru GLEN?


Oh, and because you obviously cannot read, the brakes are AP Racing...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Mate you are obsessed with the sound of your own voice.
Dont butcher this guys thread just becasue of your own personal issues.

I asked what Brakes he had as I can't read any of the text he has posted and I was curious...

Didnt know I needed your permission to ask, 

Can I ask what kind of wheels they are please ?

I mean only if its ok with you obviously ...


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

You can't see the pictures either?

I don't hear any sounds, Einstein. But I see alot of your angst.

And as for butchering this guy's thread, you had a personal go at me, Sherlock. So why don't you take a piece of your own advice and stop being a hypocrite.

btw...they are RAYS CE28N's...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Hows this , 


> Subby subby subby .....
> LOL
> LAUGH
> 
> ...


Having a go at you ?

You're out of it...

Re brakes, yep AP what rotor ? 355 ? is it ok to ask ? 
It says te37 then bbs ..
I can see its neither which is why I asked , please go away ..ruin someone elses thread.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> What are the brakes on it ??


AP Racing 'formula big brake kit' F 355mm/R 330mm, which would be the R34 GTR kit (kits are designed for OEM wheels)


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Wow, Im sure this same guy said it cant be a street car if it has no interior ?
> Im confused now...


Einstein,

You didn't say this eh? Why don't you keep your personal vendetta and comments to the relevent thread and stop stalking...your childishness is becoming boring...I suggest you grow up and stop crapping in others threads like you normally do.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

So now you are saying it can be a street car with no interior ?




> AP Racing 'formula big brake kit' F 355mm/R 330mm, which would be the R34 GTR kit (kits are designed for OEM wheels)


Cheers IT, thats a really good setup.
A mate just put AP 380 f and 355 r on his 32 

This is a very nice car.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice 6yr old thread resurrection LOL.....Still a nice car though.

You lot make me laugh with all this street car/not street car angst....It seems such a big deal down-under. I mean, do they not allow you to have no back seats or something?? 
I have had a few cars here in the UK where I have stripped EVERYTHING non-essential out (headlining, carpets, door cards, rear seats etc) and still used them as daily transports. I still considered them street cars.
My take on this is that if a car holds an MOT ticket (or whatever the Aussie/Kiwi equivalents are) then thats a street car irrespective whether it has no interior and 1 bucket with harness.....

Anyway.....opcorn:

TT


----------

